# Do Ringneck Doves Purr ?



## Picollo30 (Oct 18, 2011)

i'm asking this because my female dove does this purring type sound when i'm giving her bread crumbs or when i pet her and also she starts shaking her wings and starts pecking my fingers rapidly. 

has anyone experiencied the purr in birds?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I have had soft purring sounds from a couple of our rescue pigeons, in similar context. I assume it denotes pleasure.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree with John. I've heard a purring vibrating sound also from when they are excited.


----------

